# Alaqua Bayou/River



## h12 (Dec 15, 2012)

No luck with the trout in Niceville this winter, so planning on trailering over to Alaqua Bayou on Saturday to focus on the river/creek. Can anyone point me to a good area to focus on? North/South of 20? North/South of Portland Park? Anything will help, I have never fished that area.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have never had much luck north of hwy 20, but that doesn' mean very much. Bass anglers fish up north. Mostly I fish downstream from the lower boat ramp. You can catch bass as well as specks and reds all the way down to the bay. I have caught some big bream on a fly rod starting at the ramp and going downstream.
At the creek mouth it's about 10 to 11 feet with a shallow flat to the right or west. The flat has been good for me early and late in the day. Piney Point is across the bayou and at the bay. At the point on bay side can be decent if the wind is not too bad. Piney Point is at the bay on the east side of the bayou.
If you are a mullet snatcher there is a well known hole on the left bank about a half mile below the ramp where a little creek comes out into the main creek. If you don't see any mullet jumping anywhere in the creek then don't waste your time.


----------



## h12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks, leaving the house now. Looks like we will put in at the lower ramp and fish south.


----------

